# Everyone gona be ready?



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

I sure hope all you ct guys, mass, and southern new york are ready for this one. Everyone spending this friday getting equipment ready? Looks like its gona be real bad... Whats everyones game plan to tackel what looks to be prob the worst storm of the season for many? Subs ready to go if needed? I can already here the nextel phones bleeping out there making sure everyones workin the storm. Happy PLowing!!!!!


----------



## bfbchief (Mar 14, 2003)

Yep (hopefully I will be ready)...leaving my "real" job early going home to go over the truck, and my ATV.....hopefully everything SHOULD be ready to go, I have kind of slacked off here the last month or so with the weather the way it has been.


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

I am soo ready.... just cleared off about a 1".........That would be 1" of dust on the plows!  :redbounce :salute: :waving:


----------



## Andy N. (Dec 14, 2001)

Not gettin real excited about it yet.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

lawncare18 said:


> I sure hope all you ct guys, mass, and southern new york are ready for this one. Everyone spending this friday getting equipment ready? Looks like its gona be real bad... Whats everyones game plan to tackel what looks to be prob the worst storm of the season for many? Subs ready to go if needed? I can already here the nextel phones bleeping out there making sure everyones workin the storm. Happy PLowing!!!!!


It wont be a problem, I have plowed much more snow then what is expected right now. Iam always "ready", end of October through the middle of April.

Not going to bother with the plows anytime soon, tommrrow after dinner they will go on, after I gas up the trucks. Considering the possibly heavy snowfall rates with this storm, I will get on it early and continue as necessary. If we really get alot, the only concern is making sure I push back far enough to accomodate the rest of the storm and future snows sometimes I dont push back far enough and end up regretting it-not this year though, not much snow yet.


----------



## douglasl330 (Oct 4, 2005)

It Keeps Friggan melting before we get another storm!!!!!!!!! They have been too few and far between!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

I've got the plow on the ATV, I'm ready...I really hope it comes this time!payup They're saying 6-10" by Sun. afternoon! :salute:


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

*getting ready here in mass.*

I,M READY I was siliconing all my strobe connections last night they have been shorting out, also checked all fluids after work today i,ll hook up my two plows and then just wait.:salute:


----------



## BIG M (Nov 8, 2002)

We've been ready since the last snow back in December.
Almost given up on this season.
I can't wait to see that white cash falling from the sky.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

BIG M said:


> We've been ready since the last snow back in December.
> Almost given up on this season.
> I can't wait to see that white cash falling from the sky.


Where looking at about 14 to 15 inches southern mass!


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

I will have my truck all fueled up tonight, the plow is already on....has been on since the last storm, never got around to take it off looks like I won't have too now. Where I live which is along the coast in Maine they said that the snow is gonna fall the heaviest here, said anywhere from 12"+   payup


----------



## Dave Sponaugle (Sep 19, 2004)

Get ready, we have 1/2" on the ground in WV right now.

I am waiting to see over an inch before I put the blade on.

With the way the weather has been here this winter I am not to excited yet.
We have not had to push anything at all so far this season.
Glad the truck and plow are both paid for.


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

Just put the plow, tire chains, new flood lights, and new strobes on the Golf Cart, and fueled it up, and now it's ready to go!

-Thann


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Fordistough said:


> Just put the plow, tire chains, new flood lights, and new strobes on the Golf Cart, and fueled it up, and now it's ready to go!
> 
> -Thann


WAIT...You plow with a GOLF CART? What kind of plow/mount do you use, does it really work?


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

I have a Yamaha G-9 gas golf cart (Golf Truck) packed too the gills with goodies and lights. I have a Craftsman all steel 42 in. garden tractor plow. Since nobody has plowed with a golf cart befor I had to fabricate my own steel frame. I made two pushplate type arms coming off of the front end that are welded into the 2" diameter pipe frame that runs around the whole truck. The pushplates have been joined at the top with thick channel iron, and are joined at the bottem with an angle iron. The plow has a steel neck that connects to the truck through a square plate bolted to two 1/2" thick steel strips. The steel strips bolt on and off to the two pushplates. The lift mechanism is manual, and is controlled by a rod that comes out to the left of the truck and is pulled back and pushed foreward. The plow does angle left and right. 

My truck also sports about 65 amps of lights, a trailer hitch, a wing blade (in the making), a 4" lift kit, Bigger tires, and chains to go on the tires. My attachments are a 1/2 ton trailer from Craftsman, a 42" plow from Craftsman, and sander which I made.

I do not know how to post pictures so if anyone could give me some tips.

-Thann


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

i am ready just let it snow already, its all wet here in monmouth nj


----------

